# Behringer Europower PMP 2000



## mono1969 (Oct 12, 2014)

Estoy buscando el manual de servicio de este mezclador, tiene varios componentes en la etapa amplificadora quemados y no se pueden reconocer, si alguien tiene el esquematico seria de mucha utilidad.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 12, 2014)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://elektrotanya.com/behringer_pmx2000.pdf/download.html

Tal vez allí encuentras el circuito.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mono1969 (Oct 12, 2014)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira aquí: http://elektrotanya.com/behringer_pmx2000.pdf/download.html
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder elaficionado.
Descargue el esquematico de esa pagina, pero me figuran todos los canales, equalizador pero no veo el amplificador de potencia


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 12, 2014)

@mono1969 Pues bajate el PMH2000 ese si lo trae y esta mas completo que es el mismo Powered Mixer

PMH2000 Pesa 6.5Megas y trae 15 Pag: http://elektrotanya.com/behringer_pmh2000.pdf/download.html


----------



## mono1969 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ok, muchas gracias a los compañeros elaficionado Y Yetrox por la colaboracion ya descargue los manuales de servicio.


----------



## lalo23 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola buenas quisiera hacer una consulta sobre amplificador, sucede que acabo de reparar un amplificador BEHRINGER EUROPOWER PMP2000 falla:
quema de fusibles.

solución que le di: 

Reemplace los transistores que supuesta mente estaban en corto estos son 2SC5200  y el TTA1943 no encontré pero  si encontré el 2SA1943, los cambie, antes de prenderlos observe que a las salidas para altavoces lleva un  1-RiGHT/MONO 2-MAIN 3-BRIGE/MONITOR observe en esas salidas hay un TRIAC de código 2N6348AG busque  en el ECG y es de un TRIAC de 12A. Aparte observe que también lleva transistores pequeños que no logro ver ya lo diré en breves minutos.
La duda que tengo es en este etapa final el triac puede que este averiado?.
PORQUE PRENDÍ Y DE NUEVO VOLVIÓ A QUEMARSE EL FUSIBLE!!! ...


----------

